# Neve Lamas de Mouro 28 Janeiro 2006



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 18:15)

Viva!
Voltei da serrra. Às 14:30 iniciei a subida e nesse momento começou a nevar. Nevava a partir dos 600 metros com bastante intensidade.

Aqui vão as fotos:

*A meio da subida:*







*
Após a subida a uma altitude +- 800 metros*






Outra:







*Para quem não conhece a estação meteorológica de IM em Lamas de Mouro:*






*
E estas são todas tiradas no parque de Lamas de Mouro:*











































Enfim, a neve que vêem caiu praticamente toda quando eu cheguei porque na descida havia importantes acumulações em relação a viagem de ida.


----------



## dgstorm (8 Mar 2008 às 14:07)

Absolutamente perfeito !


----------



## MSantos (8 Mar 2008 às 14:11)

Muito boas fotos


----------



## xclix (10 Mar 2008 às 22:40)

MSantos disse:


> Muito boas fotos



yep...fotos mt boas...a neve origina smp isso


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Mar 2008 às 00:03)

boas

grande reportagem fotográfica 

abraços


----------

